# Ribeye meal.



## DocSteve (Jun 1, 2020)

Souvide ribeye w/ blue cheese. 
Gnocchi w/ bacon mushroom sauce.
3 berry salad.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 1, 2020)

Good looking Rib eye, Doc.  What did you use to sear it?

Berry salad looks refreshing.  Gnocchi looks great, too.


----------



## disco (Jun 1, 2020)

Looks like great eating!


----------



## kruizer (Jun 1, 2020)

I really like rib eye steaks. yours look amazing.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 1, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Good looking Rib eye, Doc.  What did you use to sear it?
> 
> Berry salad looks refreshing.  Gnocchi looks great, too.


I have a Kalorik Pro


one eyed jack said:


> Good looking Rib eye, Doc.  What did you use to sear it?
> 
> Berry salad looks refreshing.  Gnocchi looks great, too.


 KALORIK pro. Gets up to 1550 degrees


----------



## sandyut (Jun 2, 2020)

looks perfect all around!   nice cook!


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 2, 2020)

sandyut said:


> looks perfect all around!   nice cook!


Thanks, plenty of leftovers.


----------

